# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Dawg picks

## jdaly

So yeah.... I bought some Dawg picks not too long ago. Actually, I'm really not sure why I bought them, but I did, just the same. So I'm a Grisman fan, thought they would be just awesome. Well, it turns out, I really don't like them at all. I get no sound out of them, sounds real flat and downright boring. What was I thinking?  It's like the pick is too thick maybe? i don't know. Anyone else tried these picks?  What should I try next?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

The Golden Gate & Dawg picks are the worst i've ever used. They rob both my mandolins of tone & volume. Try as many different picks as you can,from 'dime a dozen' picks,to maybe trying out Wegen picks or even the highly acclaimed Blue Chip picks - if you can arrange a bank loan that is !.
  After trying many different picks,i settled on 1.0 mm thick Wegen 'Bluegrass' picks,
                                                                                                                Ivan

----------


## SincereCorgi

Man, I had the same experience, the Dawg and Golden Gates mystify me. From what I understand, Grisman is zealous about getting all the metallic treble colors out of his sound, and his pick certainly seems to do that, although I think you must need to have a really powerful right arm to get that Grisman tone out of them. Sometimes, I think it might work against him a little– I've been loving that 'Traversata' album he did ten years ago or so, but I feel like his tone feels muted and a little muddy when compared to Aonzo's (although they both certainly play great). Different strokes, I guess. My pick right now is a Bluechip Ct55, which seems to calmly rise to the occasion every time my technique improves.

----------


## Ray(T)

I'm sure some people get along with them fine but I had much the same experience with Dawg picks as jdaley. Having used various picks on guitar and mandolin for the last 40+ years I'm firmly of the opinion that nobody can tell you that one pick is any better than another. Its all down to the sound you want to produce set against the ease by which the pick allows you to play the instrument. There are simply too many variables for one pick to be better than any other and it depends on which instrument, which strings, how old they are and even the mood of the player. If people have been mad enough to spend $30+ on a pick they're more than likely to tell you how good it is! Personally I've gone back to using Fender heavy celluloid picks. They're cheap and you can buy them in packets of a dozen at a time.

----------


## Paul Cowham

I used dawg picks until recently. I really like the tone that they give but agree that other picks can help get more volume.

I did purchase a blue chip pick a few months ago and hardly used it as I prefer the tone of the dawg picks, but recently used the blue chip in an acoustic session due to the extra volume - this last few days I've persevered with the blue chip and now if I use a dawg find that it doesn't grip the strings as well and I find it difficult to use the dawg pick but I still love the fat tone that it gives.

Ray - I agree that $30+ is a lot to spend on a pick but experimenting with different picks is well worth it and $30 is a tiny fraction of the cost of a good mandolin, and also tiny compared to what a good bow will cost a fiddle player (and bows and picks fulfill essentially the same function). I'm not saying that expensive picks will necessarily be better but the pick can make a big difference to sound and playability and even if there is only a relatively small improvement that is money well spent. I agree though, that there is a risk that having spent more money on a pick that the temptation would be to assume it is better, but if approached objectively I think that $30 could easily be justified if it does yield better results.

----------


## Malcolm G.

Next to string types and gauges, picks make the biggest difference in volume, tone and play-ability.

And, just as there are about a zillion combinations of strings to try, so there are as many picks.

I have a large bowl that is full to overflowing with hundreds of dollars worth of guitar, mandolin and banjo picks.

I haven't slammed any of them, as I'm sure there are players that love each and every one.

All part of the game.

----------


## William Smith

Yeh years ago I used Dawg/goldengate,,allways broke strings couldn't get no sound out of mandolin,some people my like em but hey it seems the thicker the pick the worse off you are,,,Well I was pickin with my uncle Dick Smith who knows his stuff,'And he said what pick are you using,and I show him the Dawg and he gives me his,we played for a while and it was so much better,it was just a standered medium plastic pick,I think fender,so from then on I used that type untill I found my V-Pick of choice!
  Just my opinion,Bill :Grin:

----------


## JEStanek

I like the Dawg pick but my two favorites are the ProPlec and the V Pick in the Jazz Mando format.  The latter is much brighter and the former is darker and warmer.  They're both good but I don't shoot for real loud.  The Vpick seems louder to me.

Jamie

----------


## AlanN

Picks surely have come a long way. I bought the *original* David Grisman picks when they were advertised in MWN, for something like $1.25 a piece. Still have a few of the black and tortoise colored ones, maybe even a clown barf one. Feel very much like the Golden Gate in shape, thickness and material quality. I jumped on the Dawg picks when they came out, gave them a shot. Have some of all the others. Keep looking for the right one.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Never liked the Dawg pick for the reasons Ivan related. Im using Pro Plec teardrops...when I can get a turtle hide. Ive gave them all away.

----------


## wreded

i've used the original Dawg picks on my mandolins for years and get the sound i like from both my Flatirons with F-holes.  Dawgs don't seem to work as well on my Eastman oval-hole, it seems to "skip" across the strings without eliciting much (any!) sound at all.  Same thing with my mandocello.  i don't quite get it as i use the same strings on all my mandos so, all things being equal, the picks should work as well.  i've taken to using the shoulder of Fender 351s (the standard triangle ones) on my oval-hole and mandocello.  They get some sound out but not quite what i expected.  Though a really good pick would probably solve my sound issue, i've got a family to support; 4 mandolins, mandocello, banjo, 3 guitars, and a bass that all require strings and a squeeze box that needs some work. :Laughing:

----------


## SternART

I prefer the Dawg's to the Golden Gates.  As I recall the Dawg picks are made by D'Andrea.

----------


## TonyP

I have tried everything, and always come back to Dawg's. Especially the new ones. Since he was my original mando hero, I figured why not use his pick?
Everything else sounds tinny and noisy to my ear. go figgur.

----------


## pager

Dawg picks look cool.  But I hate them for playing.  Kind of of like trying to use a silver dollar.  Maybe I should turn it into a necklace.  As far as playing, the Dawg is a dog in my opinion.

Jillian

----------


## Perry Babasin

There are two kinds of Dawg picks in this world. The old - more rounded variety and the newer slightly pointier ones that you can buy directly from Grisman's page. I love the newer ones. When I first started playing mandolin I was looking for the sweet subtle tone voice that David manages to coax out of every mandolin he plays. For me personally, I'm not particularly worried about brassy loudness for loudness sake, but then I don't play bluegrass. More folk, rock, blues, jazz & traditional. I think it kind of depends on what style of music you play. If I'm not loud enough, I just say "hey sound guy, turn me up in the mix!"

----------


## Perry

I prefer a ProPlec to a Dawg...still I think both of them sound very warm and smooth in the driver's seat but lose a little clarity and projection out in the real world. Both of them get very scratchy sounding very quickly when I use them.

For maintenance free care, clarity, projection and "almost" warm enough the Blue Chips do it for me. I just ordered a rounded edge TPR60 which I hope is my holy grail...hoping it's a little warmer then a TAD 1R 50

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I have no problem with the Dawg's, early or late, or the Golden Gates. I switch back and forth between them and some others that shall not be discussed.

----------


## mandobassman

> There are two kinds of Dawg picks in this world. The old - more rounded variety and the newer slightly pointier ones that you can buy directly from Grisman's page.


I was reading through this thread and was going to comment on this very thing when I saw this reply.  Throughout this entire thread no one mentioned whether they were using the older Dawg picks or the newer Dawg picks, as there is a big difference.  A friend loaned me a couple of his original Dawg picks and a Golden Gate as well.  I hated them.  I felt like I couldn't get any distinctive note from the strings.  It felt like I was playing with a penny.  The newer Dawg picks have a much more distinctive point.  It is still pretty rounded but much pointier than its predecessor.  I am using a Blue Chip XR60, which is almost exactly the same size and shape as the new Dawg pick and I really like it.  It doesn't provide a ton of volume, so when I need a little extra I'll pull out my Wegen TF-140, but I still prefer the tone from the BC.  I think it's the Dawg-like shape that I like.

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

I had the same experience with the Dawg II's. On my Breedlove Oval with FW-74's and the stock J74's I just couldn't get any volume out of it with the Dawg II's. With the Ultex it was completely different. I tried to like the Dawg's but they just haven't worked on any mando/string combination I've owned yet. The Tone with the Dawgs has been darker on every mando, just something about it hasn't worked with any of them.

----------


## tkdboyd

It is only pointer because you are holding it wrong...
;-)

I like my Dawg picks, but just as with strings, musical styles, oval vs. ff, instruments (sort of like cheese, fruit, type of meat, and wine combinations) there are different combinations that work for some and not others.

----------


## Elliot Luber

If Mr. Grisman can get tone and volume with these, he's ever better than we thought!

----------


## QCS

I liked them just fine, nice fat tone. Two things though, better tone is achieved if held a a slight angle to the strings. A flat attack on the strings results in muted tone and volume. Also, it helps to dress the edges with cardboard and then paper. Good disposable pick for jams and festivals. Prefer Wegen -1.4 Mando picks these days for around the house use though. Can't beat them and the white color makes it easy to spot them on the floor.

----------


## dustyamps

I use Dawg picks as I like the thickness and feel.  I trim the sides off the stock size picks in various degrees to improve the volume... different picks for different voices.  The third pick here has a special ring to it and gets played alot.  I use the stock size pick mostly on my old Gibson A.

----------


## Perry

> If Mr. Grisman can get tone and volume with these, he's ever better than we thought!


I think the Dawg puts on a brand new set of strings for every show; I wonder if the dark sound of the Dawg pick tames the metallic sound of the brand new strings?

----------


## Malcolm G.

> I have no problem with the Dawg's, early or late, or the Golden Gates. I switch back and forth between them and some others that shall not be discussed.


Aw, come on Mike, let's go for another record!

 :Smile:

----------


## Elliot Luber

Much prefer 1) Red Bear 2) Wegen 3) V-Pick (acoustic) 4) Proplec (electric). 
Some day I'll break down and try the "blue" pick that's really brown and really expensive.

----------


## Caleb

> IPersonally I've gone back to using Fender heavy celluloid picks.


Same here.  I've come full circle to what I started on, the Fender heavy.  I've had them all, Wegen, Blue Chip, GG, Dawg, etc.  I do occasionally use my JazzMando Pro-Plec; sometimes it can be just magical.  But everyday use is a Fender heavy.

----------


## Fran

> If Mr. Grisman can get tone and volume with these, he's ever better than we thought!


I think it's all in the playing technique. I started playing the mandolin using guitar picks, like many others, then tried a Golden Gate that came with my MK. At first, the sound was very muffled, no volume, no punch. 

But with practice and time, my sound greatly improved and now I find that when I use a thinner pick, the sound is tinny and terrible! I tried Dawg picks and find them very similar to the Golden Gate. That's all I use now!

----------


## lukmanohnz

Did I miss a reference to the Dunlop Ultex triangular 1.14mm (http://www.elderly.com/accessories/i...426P-114.htm)?  For about a buck apiece, these offer a nice compromise between a run-of-the-mill Fender 351 Heavy and a there-goes-my-weekly-allowance Blue Chip or Wegen.  I also recently tried one of the new clear V-picks and kinda liked it.  But I have lately reverted to ProPlec's again.  Those seem to come up again and again in these pick threads.  Maybe one of these days I'll actually break down and spend my allowance on a Blue Chip.  I fear, however, that this might be the equivalent of developing a taste for $25 wine.  I guess on the plus side, the $35 pick should last a bit longer than the $25 bottle of wine...

----------


## Jim Broyles

> There are two kinds of Dawg picks in this world. The old - more rounded variety and the newer slightly pointier ones that you can buy directly from Grisman's page. I love the newer ones. When I first started playing mandolin I was looking for the sweet subtle tone voice that David manages to coax out of every mandolin he plays. For me personally, I'm not particularly worried about brassy loudness for loudness sake, but then I don't play bluegrass. More folk, rock, blues, jazz & traditional. I think it kind of depends on what style of music you play. If I'm not loud enough, I just say "hey sound guy, turn me up in the mix!"


Really, three. The old, original GG shaped ones, which were celluloid, and two versions of the polymer resin ones, the latest being a pointier (but still very rounded) version. I do not like the sound of any of the polymer picks, including the ProPlecs.  The old Dawgs would probably be pleasing to me if I could find one. I like the sound of the GGs, but the roundness mutes the tone too much for my tastes. I agree with the findings of the OP. By now I guess everyone around here knows that my favorite picks were referred to just above this post by lukmanohnz. His link doesn't work, but this one should.

----------


## jdaly

> I use Dawg picks as I like the thickness and feel.  I trim the sides off the stock size picks in various degrees to improve the volume... different picks for different voices.  The third pick here has a special ring to it and gets played alot.  I use the stock size pick mostly on my old Gibson A.


Thanks for posting a pic of the Dawg pics. The one that I'm trying now is the first one in the pic. 

Great responses here! I think it's most likely due to technique on my part seeing how I'm still somewhat of a newbie. But like anything, what works for some isn't going to work for others. I like the idea of just trying different picks and see what ya like and most importantly, don't base your decision on what someone else likes. Or as in my case, get a pick just because it says "Dawg" on it and it's going to be awesome!  :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Well,i had an enjoyable visit with my fellow UK 'Cafe colleague *Paul Cowham* yesterday & we did a bit of 'pick comparing'. I played Paul's Heiden "A" style with it's D'Addario EXP-74's, using firstly Paul's Dawg pick,then his Blue Chip pick & then one of my Wegens.
  From the rear of the instrument,the Dawg still sounded dead to me.Rounded,dull,& lacking in treble. The BC was a big improvement in clarity & response,& the Wegen better still (for me). However, when Paul played my Weber to me, the Dawg pick sounded far better than it had for me,still very rounded in tone,but with more audible treble that i'd heard. The BC had more clarity & more 'punch' a good pick,but my Wegen sounded better _to me_.
   My own thoughts are that my 66 year old ears,having less of a high requency range than much younger ears,are simply not letting me hear 'true'. It may be that i prefer the Wegens because they give a better treble response which is what i need.Others may find them too bright simply because their own hearing is far better than mine,
                                                                                                             Ivan

----------


## Paul Cowham

Hi Ivan,
Glad you enjoyed coming over yesterday, great to pick with you and indulge in mandolin related stuff  :Mandosmiley: , it was also reassuring to meet someone who is probably at least as obsessed as I am  :Smile:  (I mean that in the nicest possible way).

Anyhow, back to dawg picks, I do think that in the same way that a different instrument takes getting used to that picks do too, and if someone tries a dawg pick when they're used to playing "pointier" picks then it probably will sound dull, but some perseverence could yield good results and a nice fat tone...

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Dawg picks are hands down the best I've used. However, I've always held a pick with my thumb and my index and middle fingers. Can't pick any other way and the Dawg picks fit my grip perfectly.

As a matter of fact, I just had our carpet cleaned and when they moved the couch & love seat in the living room they found 4 Dawg picks ... I jumped for joy!!!

Different strokes for different folks ...  :Wink:

----------


## Steve G

I like the tone a lot. I play with ProPlec or a rounded tri TS these days but I used Dawgs for a long time. I just get my triplets better with the ProPlec. Faster pick too.

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

> Did I miss a reference to the Dunlop Ultex triangular 1.14mm (http://www.elderly.com/accessories/i...426P-114.htm)?  For about a buck apiece, these offer a nice compromise between a run-of-the-mill Fender 351 Heavy and a there-goes-my-weekly-allowance Blue Chip or Wegen.  I also recently tried one of the new clear V-picks and kinda liked it.  But I have lately reverted to ProPlec's again.  Those seem to come up again and again in these pick threads.  Maybe one of these days I'll actually break down and spend my allowance on a Blue Chip.  I fear, however, that this might be the equivalent of developing a taste for $25 wine.  I guess on the plus side, the $35 pick should last a bit longer than the $25 bottle of wine...


I've never used a Blue Chip, but I've tried dozens of others and always return to the Ultex 1.14. Even the stock shape works well for me. Love the material too, on all my mandolins.

----------


## jdaly

As the OP of this thread, I thought I'd come back to give an update. Well, I've been using this pic since day 1 which was over two weeks. I haven't used another pick the entire time. And quite frankly, probably won't be using another one for a long while. I'm really liking this pick. Not sure if maybe my ears just got adjusted or my technique changed just by using the pick, I really don't know. But I'm really loving this Dawg pick!  :Smile:   So easy to hold and just stays put the whole time. So anyway, I'm really happy I stuck with this and gave it some time.

----------


## Ray(T)

> Well,i had an enjoyable visit with my fellow UK 'Cafe colleague *Paul Cowham* yesterday & we did a bit of 'pick comparing'. I played Paul's Heiden "A" style with it's D'Addario EXP-74's, using firstly Paul's Dawg pick,then his Blue Chip pick & then one of my Wegens.
>   From the rear of the instrument,the Dawg still sounded dead to me.Rounded,dull,& lacking in treble. The BC was a big improvement in clarity & response,& the Wegen better still (for me). However, when Paul played my Weber to me, the Dawg pick sounded far better than it had for me,still very rounded in tone,but with more audible treble that i'd heard. The BC had more clarity & more 'punch' a good pick,but my Wegen sounded better _to me_.
>    My own thoughts are that my 66 year old ears,having less of a high requency range than much younger ears,are simply not letting me hear 'true'. It may be that i prefer the Wegens because they give a better treble response which is what i need.Others may find them too bright simply because their own hearing is far better than mine,
>                                                                                                              Ivan


Perhaps the three of us should get our Heiden/Weber/Lebada/Kimble/Holoubek/Gibsons etc. together and attack them with a variety of cheap and expensive picks? - (but not until the plaster has set) [Ivan will understand!]

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From *Ray(T)* - _..."attack them...."_ - Aaaaaaggggghhhhh ! Please re-phrase that last line,
                                                                                                                                        Ivan :Disbelief:

----------


## mandolino maximus

> ... I just had our carpet cleaned and when they moved the couch & love seat in the living room they found 4 Dawg picks ... I jumped for joy!!! ...


That sounds just like a mando player.

I currently use the Dawg pick on one of my mandolins with ultra-light strings.  Don't care for it on the other mando with J-74s.

----------


## JeffD

> Much prefer 1) Red Bear 2) Wegen 3) V-Pick (acoustic) 4) Proplec (electric). 
> Some day I'll break down and try the "blue" pick that's really brown and really expensive.


Well perhaps you can borrow someone's at a festival or a jam. I think you will purchase one after that trying it anyway, but just to be safe.

The amount more expensive, to me, is well worth the amount more better-er I sound.

----------


## JeffD

> Same here.  I've come full circle to what I started on, the Fender heavy.  I've had them all, Wegen, Blue Chip, GG, Dawg, etc.  I do occasionally use my JazzMando Pro-Plec; sometimes it can be just magical.  But everyday use is a Fender heavy.


You know, I find myself using a Gibson Heavy more often these days. Sometimes it is just the sound I want.

----------


## John Hill

I'm loving the Dawg II's right now. Getting fine volume and a nice, fat tone. I have been doing a lot of fingerbuster exercises to gain strength in my left hand and maybe that and my attack angle with the dawg are pulling a wonderful tone from the old Flatiron with nanoweb mediums.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I have been doing a lot of fingerbuster exercises to gain strength in my left hand and maybe that and my attack angle with the dawg are pulling a wonderful tone from the old Flatiron with nanoweb mediums.


I believe that you have hit the nail on the head, technique is the most important part of the equation between pick and technoque.

----------


## Caleb

Sad story: I broke my beloved Fender heavy "clown barf" this week.  It's my favorite pick, and I've had it about 15 years (the old ones were made out of beefier plastic than the new ones).  The good news is that it broke near the pointy end, which I do not use. Wonder if I can glue the crack closed, or possibly use a bit of JB Weld?

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> Sad story: I broke my beloved Fender heavy "clown barf" this week.  It's my favorite pick, and I've had it about 15 years (the old ones were made out of beefier plastic than the new ones).  The good news is that it broke near the pointy end, which I do not use. Wonder if I can glue the crack closed, or possibly use a bit of JB Weld?


It's served you well. Don't prolong the inevitable. Let it die a peaceful death. Shadowbox it, put it on your desk and get a new one.  :Wink:

----------


## mandroid

> Wonder if I can glue the crack closed  ..it broke near the pointy end, which I do not use


just file it smooth then, make it into 3 rounded sides , essentially a smaller dawg shape..

----------


## Caleb

> just file it smooth then, make it into 3 rounded sides , essentially a smaller dawg shape..


Thanks for the recommendation.  Hadn't thought of that.

----------


## Mike Scott

I hate these types of threads.  They always make me second guess my "pick of choice".  So the other night I line em all up - Blue Chip, Red Bear, 3 different Wegens etc including the Dawg and the Golden Gate and proceed to play Angeline the Baker and Whiskey Before Breakfast with each.  This is all on my Silverangel.  I know the pick I like best on my Firefly but I may be doing a "test" on it next.  So I ended up with the pick of choice in this order-Golden Gate (go figure on that one-I never would have guessed), Red Bear, Fender Extra Heavy, Dawg and Jazz Mando Pro Plec (tie), Dunlop 207 and so on.  The Silverangel for some reason doesn't like the Blue Chip-the MK Firefly (2003) loves the Blue Chip.  So...................well, that's my $.02; of course I suck as a player so what do I know.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Caleb

> ...and proceed to play Angeline the Baker and Whiskey Before Breakfast ...
>  of course I suck as a player so what do I know.


No one who knows these tunes sucks as a player.

----------


## greg_tsam

Of course this is just subjective conjecture but here's my opinion.  One must take into consideration that I have a picking hand disability and may hold my pick differently.  Dunno since I never picked with someone else's hand.  Golden Gates were too muted and didn't grip or bark.  Fender Heavy's made too much of a plastic clicky noise.  Various guitar picks and sizes (Dunlops, Jazz picks, tear drops)  Dava picks were pretty nice for just a short while but they wear quickly.  Wegen's, black or white, I like but were lacking in attack and after a 1.5 year span, my white wegen showed a little wear and became duller.  Certainly that's not really a knock against it but I took the opportunity to try a buddy's BlueChip and the price tag no longer seemed outrageous.  Expensive, yes, but I had to own one.

Now I play a BC CT-55 and really love it.  They're not that expensive as long as you never loose it..   :Smile:

----------


## GreenCoMick

I agree!
To me, Dawgs are a bit hard to hold onto, and sound like I'm playing the mando under a pillow...muffled, no volume or intonation at all.  I read somewhere "Back by popular demand".....mystifies me who is demanding these picks!  Just ordered  the Wegen M150's, hope I'm not disappointed!  But for tonality, the Dunlop mylon Maxi Grips are nice!  Too pointy for mando perhaps, but they blow Dawgs out of the water in terms of tone and volume!

----------


## Murphy Slaw

And there ya go......

----------


## mandobassman

> Just ordered  the Wegen M150's, hope I'm not disappointed!


I have used both the Wegen m150 and the Dawg.  The Wegen is slightly brighter because of the material but, other than that, I don't see much difference.  It's the roundness that makes it dull and have no attack.  I didn't like either one of them.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I find Dawg picks to sound nice on inexpensive student model mandolins because they mute that cheap bright tone.  That said, I still think that the D'Andrea Pro-Plecs triangles are my favorites for students and seem to be what most of them prefer as well.

----------


## Pete Summers

I sometimes use Dawg picks, or try, cause I like the darker tone and the quick tremolo stroke I get from them. My problem is, I can't seem to hold onto the darn things. Something about the plastic they are made from that seems to bring out the oil in my fingers, and the pick slips around badly. That happens with any plastic pick, to some extent, but the Dawg seems to be far worse for me.

My solution is to use horn picks which (if thick enough) have a similar "dark" sound to the Dawgs, but are much easier for me to hold onto. I love the feel of a horn pick actually - I think it probably feels a lot like a real tortoise shell pick, or, at least, how I imagine a real tortoise shell pick feels, since I've never actually had one.

----------


## Malcolm G.

I probably have just about every commercial pick/shape/gauge in my PAS collection (insured by Lloyds of London).

Pete, I agree about good dark horn (and nice thick white bone) picks. Took me many years to come around to something that's been used for centuries.

----------


## mannc385

I have used the Dawg pick for about a year so it is probably the new style.  I also was having problems getting enough volume when I play and a friend told me to sand the edges of the point a little sharper.  I thought what good would that do but it really made a big difference.  He had the blue chip and some of the other high end picks and I tried those and they were about the same for me.  I also took my pocket knife and put some scratches on the Dawg pick to keep it from slipping in my hand.  I know you should not have to work on a new pick but since I had them I figured I needed to be able to use them.

----------


## meveral3

sorry clicked twice on post.

----------


## bmac

I'm for any pick that costs no more than 50 cents each.but if they has the music store name on them 25 cents cents each is about right.

How much is about 1/10th ounce triangle of plastic worth?

I suspect Dawg picks are basically "feel good" picks. They must sound great if they cost so much more.

----------

